# Anyone interested in RERANCH.COM products?



## al3d

OK..i'm doing kinda of a survey to see if any builders would be interested in the Reranch.com products!....i'm dealing with a Cie in the US to try to import their product to Canada. Reranch is basicaly the only company who makes accurate fender and Gibson colors in nitro in both spray cans and gallons. Unless someone has found another place.

RIght now Reranch has no interest in shipping to Canada because of the paper work they have to do ONCE..wich is pretty lame.

There will be some handeling fees..but i will be worth it. i placed an order for 300$ worth of stuff already just to test out the procedure. so will know next week how it goes.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Lincoln

I'd be interested in "sea foam green" in spray bombs or a quart. (A gallon is a bit too much of one colour for me)

I could go for some Lake Placid Blue too.


----------



## gtrguy

Definitely some interest from me...


----------



## al3d

Lincoln said:


> I'd be interested in "sea foam green" in spray bombs or a quart. (A gallon is a bit too much of one colour for me)
> 
> I could go for some Lake Placid Blue too.


we're in the process if finding a way to make larger orders to Canada..then reship it to where it needs to go to cut down on cost from USP or FEDEX. Once i see there is enough interest to warrant an order...hopfully soon, i will place a THREAD and people can order.


----------



## EGBDF

Sorry I'm not a big-time buyer, but I've had more than a few occasions where I've sure wished I could get my hands on some ReRanch stuff (especially, amber tinted nitro)!! This is great news and a great idea - thanks! It should be noted that they will ship to a PO box in a US border town near you, but that's still a bit of a drag...
Best of luck.


----------



## al3d

EGBDF said:


> Sorry I'm not a big-time buyer, but I've had more than a few occasions where I've sure wished I could get my hands on some ReRanch stuff (especially, amber tinted nitro)!! This is great news and a great idea - thanks! It should be noted that they will ship to a PO box in a US border town near you, but that's still a bit of a drag...
> Best of luck.


Actually no..they will no longuer Ship to a PO Box. We asked and been chemical products, they need a on sight signature for the box to be deleivered.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

gone fishing


----------



## keeperofthegood

Hey would these be the guys to carry/sell the heavy body wood pore filler? The stuff used for sealing porous woods like red oak?

If so, a pint of that would be something of interest to me (and possibly to a lot of other rustic guitar builders).


----------



## al3d

keeperofthegood said:


> Hey would these be the guys to carry/sell the heavy body wood pore filler? The stuff used for sealing porous woods like red oak?
> 
> If so, a pint of that would be something of interest to me (and possibly to a lot of other rustic guitar builders).


i realy don't know..you'de have to check their site for that.


----------



## al3d

YJMUJRSRV said:


> As you know I once thought of offering this service and interest seemed to be there. However I mix and filled my own cans and I am to busy with other things to mix and fill paint cans.
> 
> Reranch is hit and miss. Some of the colors are not that accurate. That’s splitting vintage hairs for those who want 100%.
> 
> I think you'd have enough interest for an income. I still get emails about it and would gladly forward them on if you get this going. It would be far more economical to simply mix and can your own nitro than resell Reranch. If you have the space to do it that is. Once the first can blows up on you, you kinda get why everyone doesn’t do it. And of course the necessity of a garage or other "bunker" to do it in.


well..not in it to make money..i'm just trying to find a way to get it in Canada realy. Shame you stop your venture..you'de make a shit load of money. A friend of mine tried to find the kit to make the spray cans..but never had luck finding a System.


----------



## fraser

im not a high volume user, but id definately be good for a few cans here and there alain-


----------



## al3d

fraser said:


> im not a high volume user, but id definately be good for a few cans here and there alain-


Volume is'nt important realy right now...if 5 or 6 guys order..then it's worth it. but it's not cheap, but i do think it's worth it


----------



## Rick31797

Canada Customs will allow these chemicals to come into the country?
Rick


----------



## al3d

Rick31797 said:


> Canada Customs will allow these chemicals to come into the country?
> Rick


i will know for sure this week...we did a test last week.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

gone fishing


----------



## al3d

I just checked with UPS tracking..it seems my Package is in Montreal...so keeping my finghers crossed. i know they have a 50$ custom fees..but we'll see. We will test FEDEX next week, their fees is only 10$ now.


----------



## ajcoholic

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Its just lacquer. Why do people trend towards this sort of question about EVERYTHING nowadays?
> 
> Tim Hortons stopped toasting their bagels deeming it a fire hazard. Why is everyone looking for danger where there is none and reasons to NOT do things?
> 
> Whats next? *banning guitars strings because someone might just make a noose by mistake and snare themselves like a rabbbit*!??


Shhhhh dont give anyone any ideas!!


----------



## Rick31797

You should be saying, thank God we have restrictions at the borders, to protect us, because alot of selfish thinking people don't care about the long term effects.
If it's safe that's great, if it isn't then there is a reason why they don't want it in the country.
Rick


----------



## al3d

Rick31797 said:


> You should be saying, thank God we have restrictions at the borders, to protect us, because alot of selfish thinking people don't care about the long term effects.
> If it's safe that's great, if it isn't then there is a reason why they don't want it in the country.
> Rick


Some are good..but some are a bit ridiculous..


----------



## ajcoholic

Rick31797 said:


> You should be saying, thank God we have restrictions at the borders, to protect us, because alot of selfish thinking people don't care about the long term effects.
> If it's safe that's great, if it isn't then there is a reason why they don't want it in the country.
> Rick


Rick,
I have a small wood shop. I use about 1000 litres (about 50 20 litre pails) of laquer A YEAR. And thats just one small shop. Lacquers are not illegal drugs. They are wood finishes that have been used for 60 yrs + and will probably continue tobe used for many more.

Please, dont talk about it like its something wrong. Go to any hardware store... see all the paint cans on the shelves? Tremclad, etc? Yup, its all solvent based paint. No more harmfull (and in some cases more so) to you or the environment than lacquer.

Educate yourself and then discuss.... some companies with hundreds of employees probably consume thousands of times what I use in a year. Not to mention there are many chemical companies that produce lacquers and related paint materials right here in Canada... yup!

AJC


----------



## Lincoln

Rick31797 said:


> You should be saying, thank God we have restrictions at the borders, to protect us, because alot of selfish thinking people don't care about the long term effects.
> If it's safe that's great, if it isn't then there is a reason why they don't want it in the country.
> Rick


Most of the time it comes down to the french label requirements and US suppliers not wanting to re-label thier entire line for such a small market.


----------



## Tarbender

I'd be into this big time. I was having my Reranch stuff shipped to a drop shipper in Lewiston, New York. I would drive across the border and smuggling it back. If asked I'd declare it, but I was never asked. Anyway I'm desperate for some Sea Foam so if anybody has a domestic substitute please let me know!


----------



## ajcoholic

Tarbender said:


> I'd be into this big time. I was having my Reranch stuff shipped to a drop shipper in Lewiston, New York. I would drive across the border and smuggling it back. If asked I'd declare it, but I was never asked. Anyway I'm desperate for some Sea Foam so if anybody has a domestic substitute please let me know!


Living in Toronto -jusy go see John E Goudey Manufacturing Ltd. They are on Primrose ave. I buy my finishes from them and they wuill custom mix any colour of lacquer for you.

AJC


----------



## al3d

Ok..so far, it's expensive to order. the 15.95$ US can, costs 27$ cnd once deleivered here. with shipping, Damn UPS fees and duties fees. We just contacted FedEx to test them out as well.

so the adventure continues..


----------



## gtrguy

al3d said:


> Ok..so far, it's expensive to order. the 15.95$ US can, costs 27$ cnd once deleivered here. with shipping, Damn UPS fees and duties fees. We just contacted FedEx to test them out as well.
> 
> so the adventure continues..


Ouch! I'll keep following this thread....


----------



## al3d

gtrguy said:


> Ouch! I'll keep following this thread....


yeah..it's not cheap..but i rather pay 27$ for the real thing then 10$ for a can of krylon or tremclad..LOL


----------



## jimihendrix

this guy can supply original factory colours...

http://www.manchesterguitartech.co.uk/lacquer.html


----------



## al3d

jimihendrix said:


> this guy can supply original factory colours...
> 
> http://www.manchesterguitartech.co.uk/lacquer.html


Yes..if you live in the UK..unfortunaly, not to many of us do..


----------



## jimihendrix

have you tried contacting him...???...he might be willing to ship here...it's worth asking at least...the worst he can say is "no"...:smile:


----------



## al3d

jimihendrix said:


> have you tried contacting him...???...he might be willing to ship here...it's worth asking at least...the worst he can say is "no"...:smile:


i've been researching this for months..so yes,i did contact him. :smile: Even if he would have said yes..sending ONE CAN would cost around 60$, and takes 8 to 10 weeks since it can't be sent via plane. has to be done by boat.


----------



## jimihendrix

ah...i was reading his faq section...he suggests two places...

"Q. Can you send lacquer to me in (France, Sweden, USA etc.)?
A.

I would love to be able to send lacquer outside of UK but cannot. Please do not ask.

If you are in USA you can buy from ReRanch or in Sweden from GitarrDelar.se but I don't know of any suppliers in other countries. "

i checked the GitarrDelar.se site...it specifically states that they only ship aerosols within sweden...rats...


----------



## The Usual

I have just acquired a refin project. So I need a few cans of black or white, and the lacquer. I didn't know they won't ship here. That totally blows. So this means you can't get nitro anywhere in Canada?

And UPS totally sucks. I refuse to buy anything from the states now, if they use them. They will charge $50 on a $5 item. If you know how to yell/negotiate you can get it dropped to $20. Who needs that? I have found that if I ask most suppliers in the states, they'll just send it USPS. Much better to work with.

Good luck on this, because I needs it bad!


----------



## al3d

The Usual said:


> I have just acquired a refin project. So I need a few cans of black or white, and the lacquer. I didn't know they won't ship here. That totally blows. So this means you can't get nitro anywhere in Canada?
> 
> And UPS totally sucks. I refuse to buy anything from the states now, if they use them. They will charge $50 on a $5 item. If you know how to yell/negotiate you can get it dropped to $20. Who needs that? I have found that if I ask most suppliers in the states, they'll just send it USPS. Much better to work with.
> 
> Good luck on this, because I needs it bad!


USPS will not ship any sort of chemical product basicaly. So it's either UPS or FedEx. I'm ordering tomorow and will get it shipped with FedEx this time. so will save the 50$, it's only 10$ + taxe now wih FedEd at least.


----------



## al3d

ORDERING TOMORROW or Wesnday if anyone is interssted. So far it's 27$ a Can + shipping to where ever you are.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

gone fishing


----------



## augerman

ajcoholic said:


> Living in Toronto -jusy go see John E Goudey Manufacturing Ltd. They are on Primrose ave. I buy my finishes from them and they wuill custom mix any colour of lacquer for you.
> 
> AJC


Good advice IMO.
When I talked to them on the phone I was told they'd load aerosols for me, I think at around $12 a can, this was over a year ago and I don't recall the exact amount. Put that project off, but I'm getting back too it, Goudey is where I'll be getting my supplies.


----------



## al3d

augerman said:


> Good advice IMO.
> When I talked to them on the phone I was told they'd load aerosols for me, I think at around $12 a can, this was over a year ago and I don't recall the exact amount. Put that project off, but I'm getting back too it, Goudey is where I'll be getting my supplies.


yes..they do areosol..but matching original vintage Fender colors?..i dont think so. it's not like you can drop there with 10 different guitars and ask them to match it realy. that's where the strenght of reranch is.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

gone fishing


----------



## augerman

The fellow I talked too at Goudey also mentioned using a Preval paint sprayer which he also has available for purchase, then you could buy tinned lacquer and match the colours yourself. This would cut your costs WAY down.
I have a friend who's been building and finishing guitars since the early 70s, he uses these now because he doesn't have the space to set up the spray equipment, his results are very good, and rather economical in comparison to buying aerosols. He says you can adjust the spray from the Preval to a finer degree than what you get with an aerosol can.
This is offered in the spirit of trying to be of help by the way, not as a criticism of your efforts to obtain nitrocellulose lacquer in Canada.


----------



## al3d

augerman said:


> The fellow I talked too at Goudey also mentioned using a Preval paint sprayer which he also has available for purchase, then you could buy tinned lacquer and match the colours yourself. This would cut your costs WAY down.
> I have a friend who's been building and finishing guitars since the early 70s, he uses these now because he doesn't have the space to set up the spray equipment, his results are very good, and rather economical in comparison to buying aerosols. He says you can adjust the spray from the Preval to a finer degree than what you get with an aerosol can.
> This is offered in the spirit of trying to be of help by the way, not as a criticism of your efforts to obtain nitrocellulose lacquer in Canada.


None taken mate..if we can find a good and economical solution..the better.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

gone fishing


----------



## al3d

The Preval thing is not realy an option..at 9$ + shipping...will end-up even more costly


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

gone fishing


----------



## al3d

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Finishing is not cheap! It costs $ not only for paint but the labor on a finish is tremendous. Anyone who wants to go cheap on a finish is bound for disappointment. Might as well order finished Allparts bodies and be done with it. No they dont do nitro but when you want nitro, thin skin, color correct, done right ... well its gonna be expensive.


I totaly agree. that's why i don't mind paying for reranch, i get exactly what i want...


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

gone fishing


----------



## al3d

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Reranch is OK but frankly, they took the recipes from the Stewmac book and stewmac's recipes are hit and miss. If you like it great but those colors wouldnt be something I'd use. I do vintage restorations for a living and I wouldnt touch Reranch with a peice of copper conduit pipe. Of course if close is good enough they would be a solution.
> 
> One reason people are doing their old Fender finishes with inaccuracy is the paint. Most of those Fender colors were NOT nitro. Topped with Nitro yes but Every custom color starting about 62 was Acrylic basecoat.


well..stewmac does'nt do colors anymore i was told..and everyone else appart you told me reranch were the best their is, i guess it's a question of opinion. let's leave it at that.


----------



## davesvintage

*ReRanch*

I would be interested in bringing there stuff to Canada. I have spoken to them and they will ship as far as the UPS store at the border, for me that is in Blaine Washington. I believe there is quite a bit of call for their products here and as we know they are the only true suppliers of accurate Fender finishes.

I have been buying nitro spray cans from Mohawk paints here in Vancouver. I have been able to get my hands on all the clear coats, sunburst tones and simple solid colours such as antique white (vintage white), Blonde and black. 

I am looking into what legalities it would take to bring their products across the border from Blaine. It would be great to be able to distribute their stuff across Canada, hell we deserve it.

Dave,

[email protected]

www.davesvintageguitars.ca


----------



## al3d

Dave...there is not legal issues...Nitro can be shipped via UPS and Fedex ..i tried both and works fine, Bill just does'nt give a **** about Canadiens and keeps giving us some BS about needing some sort of new UPS printer and crap.

As for mohwak, i ordered some of their stuff, if you got black..then it's not nitro, they don't offer Black in their nitro line, i got all catalogue and talked for hrs witht he rep in Quebec. they will make any colors you want, but you need to otrder 36 cans of the same color. 



davesvintage said:


> I would be interested in bringing there stuff to Canada. I have spoken to them and they will ship as far as the UPS store at the border, for me that is in Blaine Washington. I believe there is quite a bit of call for their products here and as we know they are the only true suppliers of accurate Fender finishes.
> 
> I have been buying nitro spray cans from Mohawk paints here in Vancouver. I have been able to get my hands on all the clear coats, sunburst tones and simple solid colours such as antique white (vintage white), Blonde and black.
> 
> I am looking into what legalities it would take to bring their products across the border from Blaine. It would be great to be able to distribute their stuff across Canada, hell we deserve it.
> 
> Dave,
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.davesvintageguitars.ca


----------



## bickertfan

FWIW - I need some paint for an unfinished strat body and have run into the same dilemna - no nitro in Canada at least in spray cans that I can find. Couldn't Reranch simply find a reseller here in Canada if they are unwilling to ship individual orders to Canadians?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

gone fishing


----------



## al3d

YJMUJRSRV said:


> It seems your problems have been solved. Only 36 cans min order? Instead of dealing with a jerk in Texas you can just cut him out competely. If you like his colors so much you just buy one of each, send them to Mohawk and get your own to sell for more $. Problem solved! You have a full line at your fingertips! I wish my product lines were that easy.


lol...right..


----------

